# .270 Win Discontinued



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Not really, I just wanted to see how fast Loke would click on this topic since he uses one for everything from doves to wolly mammoth.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

something that will never happen, Imo.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

You silly goose.

Good to see y'all again!!!

We're BAAA-AAACK!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

AS SOON AS I SAW IT!!!!!
Yes I am yelling. And NO, you're not funny. 
OK, you are, I was just wondering if you really meant 270WSM. That would not be much of a loss to the shooting world. I'm off to view more interesting threads.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see a few are making it back . O'Conner is turning over in his grave.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

You baited me as well. I was going to call BS. Instead, I will admit that I fell for your joke. :lol:


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

You got me too!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Got me too Thresh....didn't surprise though...the .270 has always been one of the most in-accurate firearms available...ballistic's are terrible on these..what do they drop? Like 40 inches in 200 yards...just like throwing a baseball !!!! About the same as hitting a deer with a rock fired from a wrist rocket...Just nothing there...!!!!....I can't believe they still sell shells for them.... :shock: 

Good post anyway Thresh.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Not really, I just wanted to see how fast Loke would click on this topic since he uses one for everything from doves to wolly mammoth.


This statement is not completely correct. The smallest creature I have shot with the 270 Winchester has to be a grasshopper. And the largest, well, I haven't finished with that yet.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

i've droped everything i have shot at with mine


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

:?: Does that mean I'll just have to down-load my .270 WSM to duplicate the .270 Win. now? :twisted:


----------

